# What would you line-up for?



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I was amazed to hear about this on the radio this mornming. Here's the news article:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2011/12/07/ottawa-ikea-opens.html

Here's an interesting quote:



> Some shoppers lined up overnight including David White, who set up shop as early as 1 p.m. Tuesday. White said waiting in a long line was on his bucket list


All things considered, 350 people lining up at the door of a new store isn't unprecedented. Remember the *iPad *launches? How about "Black Friday" in the US a couple of weeks ago?

It got me wondering: *what would get the common person to stand in line (and camp overnite)?* Maybe if I needed to feed my family and had to endure a line-up for that, maybe, but I fail to see what I would pick up at IKEA that couldn't wait until the _novelty _of the new/bigger store wore off...

Thoughts?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'd probably line up for a free original '57 Les Paul and a top of the line Mesa Boogie tube amp...oh,...and a full size Baldwin grand would probably get me in the waiting in line mood. Other than that, I detest lines.


'standing in line...believing the lies...bowing down to the flag...you got a bullet in the head'


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Black Friday is pathetic. Every year you hear of some old lady getting trampled to death in some Wal*Mart because everyone in bovine America needs the latest useless shiny piece of junk. I probably wouldn't stand in line for some new store or game either. I just can't wrap my head around that kind of consumerism.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> It got me wondering: *what would get the common person to stand in line (and camp overnite)?*


Maybe if they were giving away free land in Oklahoma. It worked the first time.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Nothing is worth an overnight queue. I get irate enough at standing in line for 20 minutes at the post office because of people with factory-sized bags filled with parcels, and morons making conversation with the cashiers like they even care. I would rather slit my wrists than sleep on the street for something that I don't _need_.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I would have lined up for Laeticia Casta back in the day!


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd line up for an autograph, picture, and a few minutes time with Diana Damrau.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Don't make a decision before reading this.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

That one hits too close to home...


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I wouldn't camp out for much. Some people are just crazy Maybe a billion dollars or a free all expense paid trip to Alpha Centauri.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I camped out for 6 days to watch Churck Norris Roundhouse-Kick air for 5 minutes. Best decision of my life.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd line up/camp out if the the Bayreuther Festspiele switched from a (10 year) waiting list to a first-come-first-serve model. Short of that, not a lot.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I never line up for anything. I just tip the queue manager at the front with rolls of cash. Never fails.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I would line up for a Philippe Jaroussky concert. Unless it meant I had to wait for over two hours. By then I would have gone to the shop and purchased to CD.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I'd line up/camp out if the the Bayreuther Festspiele switched from a (10 year) waiting list to a first-come-first-serve model. Short of that, not a lot.


Couchie, don't know whether you're aware of this, but I read this on a blog a few months ago.

http://mostlyopera.blogspot.com/2007/09/bayreuth-2007-tickets.html



> Buying on the spot - Queuing at the Box Office:
> 
> Contrary to my thoughts before arrival, this may not be such a bad option..
> The Box Office is located on the left side of the Festival House when you approach from the hill.
> ...


What luck he/she has! I'd try that if I don't have damned university classes to attend!


----------

